# Mac Cinema Display to PC Computer



## Ksiaze (Aug 18, 2003)

My friend bought a new Mac Cinema Display, but he want use it for PC computer. First I told him, he need video card with DVI port, but maybe I'am wrong, because he count a 10 pins in every row, not 8 as usually. So looks like this monitor is for mac only. Is taht right? So, finall question is, do you know guys any way to connect this display to PC's graphic card, and it will work? And for my curiosity - how display works without power cord?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You were right!

http://www.apple.com/displays/


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

PC Compatible
DVI port
A DVI connection removes the barrier to using an Apple display with your PC. If your graphics card supports DVI with DDC technology for widescreen viewing, you should be able to connect your PC to any Cinema Display.


----------



## Ksiaze (Aug 18, 2003)

I checked tis model of display...
Cinema Display 23 Inch - DEMO MODEL / Clear Frame

I know what you mean, but do you realize DVI connection has a 3x10 pins in each row, not 3x8 pins as you suggest. That's why I am wondering and can not mach to video card. Do you think I can find any adapter for this?


----------



## macguru (Oct 9, 2005)

I think you have an ADC connector not dvi thus need an adapter this is rthe best price i have found on one. Yes you will also need a power cable for the monitor call 1-800-my-apple get a price on one. Heres the adapter to regular DVI.

http://www.mac-pro.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.128/it.A/id.236/.f


----------



## Ksiaze (Aug 18, 2003)

Yeah, seems it's exactly what he needs. Thanks a lot!!!


----------

